
UK-Ukrainian's Skyrora rocket suborbital test flight planned in 2018 - app4soft
http://spacenews.com/uk-ukrainian-launch-vehicle-developer-skyrora-to-establish-smallsat-launch-site/
======
app4soft
Skyrora designed for small sattelites and low orbit.

Rocket currently manufactured in city Dnipro (Ukraine), that is space
technology center of Ukraine. As original article said, some parts of Skyrora
rocket are fully 3D-printed.

There are more photos from Ukraine and UK in article[0] on "The Alpha
Centauri" blog (in Russian)

[0] [https://thealphacentauri.net/skyrora-uk-
ukraine/](https://thealphacentauri.net/skyrora-uk-ukraine/)

